# 6-month old puppy crying and whining like crazy in the morning and when bored



## manonhl (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi everyone!

My name is Manon, I'm new to this forum, and this is my first post. My husband and I have a lovely vizsla puppy who turns 6 months this week. He's called Pacifico (Paz for short), and we got him in Kinross, Scotland back in October (we live in Edinburgh). He was a lot of work for the first two months, as vizslas tend to be, but then he became a lot more manageable with basic obedience training. He's also a sleepy one who always tries to resist when we try to take him outside. 

One thing that is still difficult to manage is his whining and crying behaviour in the morning. Every single morning, when he hears us waking up, he start crying, jumping on the kitchen baby gate, even barking a little sometimes, while we go to the bathroom. It doesn't sound like excitement, he sounds sad and desperate for food, but he knows that he's getting his breakfast around 8:30 everyday. He won't wait even a minute for us to arrive at the kitchen and let him out and give him his food. Otherwise, he sleeps all night alone (no crate, just his bed), doesn't make any noise, and doesn't soil the kitchen floor (except he seems to mark his bedding and toys everytime we wash them...). He also whines endlessly during the day when we work in other rooms, even if he has his toys or a chew. He repeats the morning behaviour before each meal. Strangely enough, when we leave him alone in the house (confined in the kitchen, door open with a baby gate) we doesn't make any noise and just chills or sleeps in his bed (we see him on camera).

I should also say, he is completely obsessed with food even when full. He'll rush to grab anything we drop on the floor, he'll overturn his bowl and lick the floor when he's done eating, and he's stolen toxic foods a few of times already... Our other problem is counter-surfing, but that's pretty standard for vizslas I think.

I'm curious how other vizsla owners contain their crying pup in the morning and when they are bored? For those who have older dogs, does it stop at some point?

Thanks! 
Manon


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

With our 15 week old V, we put her in her kennel 2 times per day for 1.5-2 hours each in a seperate part of the house where she has the least distractions. She can't see us at all, and door closed. We try not to disturb her when she is sleeping. This gives us some down-time and a break to get things done. When I needed to get work done and she already had her morning nap, i brought her into my home office and put a blanket on the ground that we have taught her is "place" in training with one of her favorite chew toys. After smelling around my office and me worrying she was going to get into trouble with biting things, she eventually settled herself under my desk on her place-blanket. I was so relieved and was able to spend an hour getting work done. I'm sure if I had her blocked off in a room away from me and it was not her normal kennel/nap time she would be doing the same crazies wanting to get to me. I would think about ways that you can have him close to you in the same room when you are working. Perhaps even if it means a portable fence corral to keep him out of trouble. I think they just want to be close to us when they know we are around and its not nap time. Keep in mind I'm no expert and we are learning as we go!


----------



## Crescent (Feb 10, 2021)

I have a V puppy, he is an angel in the night, go to bed/crate at 9pm and woke up at 7am, never give us troubles during the night. But in the day time, he will whining and barking in the play pen, if we let him out, he will chase and bite our foot/slippers, he wants you to play with him all the time~ Either more excersices outside, or arrange dog playdate for him to consume his energy, when he is tired, he will be a good boy. Just my two cents.


----------



## manonhl (Feb 10, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> With our 15 week old V, we put her in her kennel 2 times per day for 1.5-2 hours each in a seperate part of the house where she has the least distractions. She can't see us at all, and door closed. We try not to disturb her when she is sleeping. This gives us some down-time and a break to get things done. When I needed to get work done and she already had her morning nap, i brought her into my home office and put a blanket on the ground that we have taught her is "place" in training with one of her favorite chew toys. After smelling around my office and me worrying she was going to get into trouble with biting things, she eventually settled herself under my desk on her place-blanket. I was so relieved and was able to spend an hour getting work done. I'm sure if I had her blocked off in a room away from me and it was not her normal kennel/nap time she would be doing the same crazies wanting to get to me. I would think about ways that you can have him close to you in the same room when you are working. Perhaps even if it means a portable fence corral to keep him out of trouble. I think they just want to be close to us when they know we are around and its not nap time. Keep in mind I'm no expert and we are learning as we go!



Thank you so much, Dan, this all makes sense. I tried to have him in my office with me, bringing over his bed, but he wouldn't stay in place. I'll try it again with a toy. I guess I was also a bit worried that having him always with one of us would increase separation anxiety, but since he's fine when we leave the house (we've tried for up to 3 hours), perhaps he'll be okay.


----------



## manonhl (Feb 10, 2021)

Crescent said:


> I have a V puppy, he is an angel in the night, go to bed/crate at 9pm and woke up at 7am, never give us troubles during the night. But in the day time, he will whining and barking in the play pen, if we let him out, he will chase and bite our foot/slippers, he wants you to play with him all the time~ Either more excersices outside, or arrange dog playdate for him to consume his energy, when he is tired, he will be a good boy. Just my two cents.


Thanks, this also makes sense!


----------



## Tennyson (Jul 28, 2020)

manonhl said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My name is Manon, I'm new to this forum, and this is my first post. My husband and I have a lovely vizsla puppy who turns 6 months this week. He's called Pacifico (Paz for short), and we got him in Kinross, Scotland back in October (we live in Edinburgh). He was a lot of work for the first two months, as vizslas tend to be, but then he became a lot more manageable with basic obedience training. He's also a sleepy one who always tries to resist when we try to take him outside.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennyson (Jul 28, 2020)

My first viszla was submissive and super easy to train, our second has been a whiner from day one- we use “shhhhh” and “quiet” and “on your bed”...we also make sure he has an enormous amount of exercise..,it got much easier once he hit 10 months, he’s about 19 months now and a good boy but the extraordinary amount of exercise is key (ball, on leash walks and jogs, off leash running, dog parks doggy daycare, I would definitely leave him in his own area away from you while you work..as he matures he should be able to share your space but he’s definitely in the equivalent of “terrible twos” right now


----------



## manonhl (Feb 10, 2021)

Tennyson said:


> My first viszla was submissive and super easy to train, our second has been a whiner from day one- we use “shhhhh” and “quiet” and “on your bed”...we also make sure he has an enormous amount of exercise..,it got much easier once he hit 10 months, he’s about 19 months now and a good boy but the extraordinary amount of exercise is key (ball, on leash walks and jogs, off leash running, dog parks doggy daycare, I would definitely leave him in his own area away from you while you work..as he matures he should be able to share your space but he’s definitely in the equivalent of “terrible twos” right now


Thank you so much, that's so helpful to hear! I guess it comes down to personality a bit then. We also definitely note when he hasn't had enough exercise!


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

From what we have experienced with our 1 y/o now I can definitely say that I noticed a big change at around 11 months in emotional maturity. It started with her being OK going to new places and relax. She also stopped whining and just relaxes when we go to another room or upstairs for a while. We started to allow her to sleep outside of her crate and she relaxes in the morning until we come downstairs. All in all it just feels that she is mature enough to understand the fact that we will come back, and she just relaxes. 

So give it time, they’ll grow less needy 😉


----------

